# “Non Piu Andrai, Farfallone Amoroso” From Mozart’s “Figaro”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about one of Mozart’s most popular arias from his opera “Figaro”. This particular aria entitled “Non Pui Andrai, Farfallone Amoroso” which can be heard in Forman’s film “Amadeus”. “Non Pui Andrai, Farfallone Amoroso” being played in a scene in which Mozart is trying to show Salieri how he feels a piece written by Salieri, himself would have come out had he written it. 

In Mozart’s opera “Figaro” there are many plots and subplots, almost too many to describe them all without resorting to telling the whole story of the opera yet there is one particular character who stands out and this being; Cherubino. Cherubino, a young boy, who for his age is perfectly normal in being oversexed and wanting to enjoy the sensual society of just about every woman he meets which does not limit itself to those his age. As he has even taking to looking upon the countess and the wife of the man to whom he serves as page, with the ways of affection yet in all he is discovered in his ways of the seducer. 

It being Count Almaviva who decides that his very young page (whose part is always played by a woman, mezzo-soprano) would benefit more from a life in the army than a life in the palace amongst all its lovely maidens. It is in fact this decision which prompts Count Almaviva to announce that he plans to buy Cherubino, a commission in the military and as a result of which should be leaving the palace by early morning; for what will be his new life in Spain’s armed forces.

Cherubino however is not as joyous as Count Almaviva over the prospect of serving in the military as he is clearly saddened and worried about what will become of him in the army. Figaro on the other hand can see several advantages for Cherubino that would come from his joining the military and it is with the intension of showing him all the grandeur of a military life that he starts singing “Non Pui Andrai, Farfallone Amoroso” (in English this would be “no more will you go around being a butterfly of love”). Figaro telling Cherubino that no longer will he be able to go around disturbing the rest of beautiful young women as a Narcissist or an Adonis of love. Figaro also not forgetting to tell Cherubino that he may also forget about having those elegant clothes with feminine colors and that light hat, for in their place he will have to wear a uniform with a large helmet. Cherubino, for what concerns him is clearly worried about having to join the military, as he does not share Figaro’s enthusiasm for having a concert of cannons sounding in his ear while he is forced to march in the mud as opposed to doing the fandango along with other changes such a move would bring to his life. Another one of them having very little money while he will have a lot of military glory and honor.

The aria “Non Pui Andrai, Farfallone Amoroso” apart from being witty in wanting to show a very reluctant teenager the benefits of the army, is also very light and fresh; one could say very typical of the Mozart style of opera composing. This specially in the way it is presented, like a military march though with a certain air of pomp which seems to almost mock itself as it is lively enough to make one feel good; as it ends the first act of “Figaro” on what can definitely be called a high.

I, for my part would like to dedicate this article to the lovely Polish lady whom I have come to call my “Joannuszka Slisznuszka” and have mentioned in several of my works; as it is her who inspires me to write about the opera for those who like her are not yet full pledged fans but whose interest is definitely on the rise. I would also like to deliver credit on to my “Joannuszka Slisznuszka, for she despite not having grown up with opera around her as I did, is able to see its merit and take joy from hearing it.


----------

